# Motor disconnect



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Article 430.110 states that a disconnect must be rated 115% of the full load current rating of the motor.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Canada: 8-602, 1b, not LESS than 115% of the full load current rating of the motor it serves.


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

Many disconnects have a HP rating, i believe they have to in order to be used on a motor actually, because of inrush current on start up etc.


----------

